# First planted tank and post!



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yeah... I'm extremely bad at plant placement. I may eventually rearrange but even getting to this point was tough!


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

CTet said:


> Oh yeah... I'm extremely bad at plant placement. I may eventually rearrange but even getting to this point was tough!


Looks okay to me, maybe use your decorations as a center piece but they look good where they are overall a great job for your first time. Better than my first time lol. Keep in mind the idea of using triangles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

I also plan on getting rid of the terrible background paper.. I'm hoping the background plants will grow well enough to make a natural barrier. I'll likely paint the back black at some point.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the statue placement as it follows the golden rule but the wood is off (to centered for me). Maybe propping it towards the left corner and placing some plants around it so it looks like a fallen tree along plants.


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

jmowbray said:


> I like the statue placement as it follows the golden rule but the wood is off (to centered for me). Maybe propping it towards the left corner and placing some plants around it so it looks like a fallen tree along plants.


Thanks! That's an awesome idea.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the statue. I have a large one similar to that I've been toying around with putting into a tank. Rather than Iwagumi stones, just the statue with moss growing all over it with some hair grass growing around it.


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

Lookin real good++ & I'd highly reccomend a black background, it makes your plants pop.


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a fugeray on a 24in deep tank, and it does great. Upgraded from coralife 2xt5NO. Plants love it, and it looks nice too.

The pics of my 37g are with the T5 setup. Need to post some new ones with the fugeray.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Make sure the Java fern's rhizome is not buried in the substrate or it will die. Spread out the bunches of stems that you have, plant the stems individually probably half an inch to an inch apart, gives them room to grow and will give you a fuller look.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

CTet said:


> I also plan on getting rid of the terrible background paper.. I'm hoping the background plants will grow well enough to make a natural barrier. I'll likely paint the back black at some point.


u are learning quickly young jedi. Black background painted will emphasis color, add depth, and hide wires/equipment.

personally I like ADA or a natural environment so the statue would have to go!


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of the tips, guys!
I just got my 24" fugeray and its amazing! I'm gonna start working on getting some better plants as well as some foreground action. I'm looking for a bigger piece of driftwood too which if like to plant moss on. Heres an updated picture! If anyone has a nice piece of driftwood they'd like to part with, I'd love to talk!


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

I've also rearranged a little and got rid of that hideous background!


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks way better with the wood moved to the right. Centered it conflicted with the budda for attention and became distracting. Now it's its own focal point as you look over the tank. 
Looks great keep it up


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I've got some awesome plants and wood from some great members here...
Here's the current setup! I took the Buddha out, added 2 large pieces of driftwood and added about 7 different crypts and planted some dwarf hairgrass. I just hope my 24" fugeray is able to grow it!
What do you guys think?


























I just planted the crypts, they were almost completely melted during their travel here but hopefully they'll be back and beautiful soon!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you using root tabs? Dosing anything?


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

10gallonplanted said:


> Are you using root tabs? Dosing anything?


I just got a few sample root tabs from ripariumsupply along with my plants. I am dosing Flourish Excel (just started this week) and I plan on doing that three times a week. I have no idea how often or if I should be using root tabs and/or liquid ferts.. I thought maybe since I have dwarf hairgrass and heavily planted.


----------



## CTet (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone think this is okay?
I've got my fugeray mounted with the attachable legs- I would like to keep it without a top on. I just installed a aquaclear 50 and there doesn't seem to be any sort of splash especially when the water level is high. The only thing that concerns me is an occasional air bubble floating up. Anyone use their fugeray like this without a top?


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

I have my fugeray mounted the same way. Every now and then it gets splashed by a bubble or a cory, but it seems to keep the water away from the electronic components. I just wipe the mineral build-up off with a micro-fiber cloth now and then so I dont lose brightness from it.

Tank is coming along wonderfully. Keep updating.


----------

